# Need help from MLP fans.



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello fellow MY Little Pony lovers!!  I need some help with this design I have drawn. It is of a pony but I cannot think of a cutie mark, or the colors. I was starting to draw Fluttershy but I decided to change it and make my own design. Also, what do you guys think of my pony drawing? It is a side view of her, and in her ear there is a little earring. She is a ground pony, which means no wings, and no horn. What should be her special talent??
Edit: I also need help with her name.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome job! I love the eyes. I'm too tired to come up with any good ideas right now :lol: How about she is kind of like Fluttershy, but with fish/under water animals?


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. And that is a great idea!!! :-D I will have to think of some things tomorrow. ^_^ 
I was thinking of bubbles, but Derpy has a cutie mark like that.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How about...um...I don't know yet. :lol:


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I think I have an idea on her cutie mark. I'm going to try to draw it.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm drawing a MLP too!


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't wait to see it!! I just did a quick sketch of a betta.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not going to post the betta drawing it's not very good.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

new or old cuz old is ballon


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

maybe she could be a water pony. not much of a mlp fan but i see/hear it enough that i can understand most things about it.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Water would be hard for a pony, maybe plants? Or have her be like Zecora, making potions or like the Cakes, but have her make candies. Then her cutie makr could be a hard candy or a witch pot brew


----------

